# A few Questions from first time Ex-pat'er moving to Qingdao.



## TexasAggie00 (May 13, 2013)

This is my first time being an Ex-pat/moving to China.

Had a few questions and would greatly appreciate feedback.

My situation:
Single guy, mid 30s, lived in the US all my life. Not married, no kids. Speak English and Chinese. I have been asked to relocate to QD by my job for a "few years". Have traveled to QD twice and I think its pretty nice. 

Questions:
1. What part of QD is a nicer place to live in? Not looking for fancy/extravagant. I'd prefer an area with more expats and a safe and clean community. Pet friendly is a plus. 

2. What are housing costs like for a 2 bedroom/2 bath? Is it reasonable to expect to find something decent for 6000-7500 RMB/Mo? How about costs like utilities and internet, apartment parking etc.

3. Do you know if anyone taken their Dogs with them to China? I don’t know any of the rules about bringing dogs into China etc. I hear Qingdao does not quarantine in a facility, just 30 day home quarantine. What is it like in Apartment life with a medium sized dog (45-50 lbs). I'm assuming expecting to find a place with a yard for the dog would be prohibitively expensive. Are there any places that are pet friendly? Restaurants/Dog parks/beaches etc?

4. Do you drive yourselves in QD? I imagine driving there is much easier than in Beijing. I'm being provided a company car but there was no mention of a driver. 

5. Anything in QD that you don't have that you miss?

6. What is recreation like? I see theres a hash group, is road biking something that is common/safe?

7. Looks like QD has a nice sized expat group and is pretty active. I'm looking forward to meeting up!

Any additional feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------

